# Seriously!!!!



## rsd147 (Nov 14, 2012)

Okay so started doing a lean bulk around 4 weeks ago and after working out my maintenance through My fitness pal it was around 2500. I started at 2700kcals and made no progress so I upped it to 3000kcal and still no progress so I presume I need to up the calories again... Does this sound right?

Stats and Activity

I workout between 3-4 Times a week doing a PPL and I am increasing on the weights

Play football once a week (About an Hour)

Weight - 85kg, Height - 6ft, aged 25.


----------



## B4PJS (Mar 28, 2013)

I am 5ft8 and 60kg and finding it hard to get decent gains on around 4k mate. Up dem cals to at least 3500 and see what happens.


----------



## 1010AD (May 30, 2009)

Normal day to day activity burns calories, on top of weight training and playing football for an hour will burn even more so yes i surges you do keep uping until you see an improvement


----------



## rsd147 (Nov 14, 2012)

B4PJS said:


> I am 5ft8 and 60kg and finding it hard to get decent gains on around 4k mate. Up dem cals to at least 3500 and see what happens.


Trying to keep it as clean as possible. Im having peanut butter etc. 3500kcal clean... How haha


----------



## B4PJS (Mar 28, 2013)

rsd147 said:


> Trying to keep it as clean as possible. Im having peanut butter etc. 3500kcal clean... How haha


Mine aint clean for sh!t, lucky me I have an awesome metabolism. An example of a days intake:


----------



## B4PJS (Mar 28, 2013)

An easy way to get an extra 7-800 cals is to have a pint of milk with 100g fine oats.


----------



## 1010AD (May 30, 2009)

B4PJS said:


> An easy way to get an extra 7-800 cals is to have a pint of milk with 100g fine oats.


With that you may as well throw in a couple of scoops of whey you'll benefit more


----------



## B4PJS (Mar 28, 2013)

1010AD said:


> With that you may as well throw in a couple of scoops of whey you'll benefit more


I do that as well, 100g oats, 50g whey. Add in some EVOO and peanut butter and you are looking at over 1k


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

I wouldn't use MFP to work out your calorific needs. Its good for recording what you are eating but its estimated calories are normally well out. I'm currently around 85kg and I'm eating 3000 calories a day and gaining 0.5 to 0.75lb a week. Just add 200 calories every week or two and see how you go. Dont add a huge amount or you could go well over.


----------



## Robbie789 (Sep 6, 2012)

rsd147 said:


> Trying to keep it as clean as possible. Im having peanut butter etc. 3500kcal clean... How haha


Who cares about 'clean', throw in a chocolate bar now and again, it's just carbs


----------



## DiscSupps (Oct 26, 2012)

rsd147 said:


> Okay so started doing a lean bulk around 4 weeks ago and after working out my maintenance through My fitness pal it was around 2500. I started at 2700kcals and made no progress so I upped it to 3000kcal and still no progress so I presume I need to up the calories again... Does this sound right?
> 
> Stats and Activity
> 
> ...


Increase the calories and make sure you are eating enough protein and getting enough branched chain amino acids to help with recovery. BCAAs will also help your muscles grow. For more free advice please get in touch, Scott


----------



## L11 (Jan 21, 2011)

rsd147 said:


> Trying to keep it as clean as possible. Im having peanut butter etc. 3500kcal clean... How haha


Very easily. Add 100g nuts, its like 600 calories, i have a bag with me and its normally done by 1pm.


----------



## rsd147 (Nov 14, 2012)

robdobbie said:


> Who cares about 'clean', throw in a chocolate bar now and again, it's just carbs


Do alot of people do this when bulking?


----------



## Robbie789 (Sep 6, 2012)

rsd147 said:


> Do alot of people do this when bulking?


I've probably had 6 mars bars in the last 7 days lol, I enjoy myself through winter and get very strict in summer.


----------



## B4PJS (Mar 28, 2013)

rsd147 said:


> Do alot of people do this when bulking?


A KitKat Chunky PB is built into my diet


----------



## rsd147 (Nov 14, 2012)

Looking at my above stats I have decided to stick at 3000kcals clean and then add a small treat daily e.g. chocolate bar or bag of crisps etc.

This okay to?


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

rsd147 said:


> Looking at my above stats I have decided to stick at 3000kcals clean and then add a small treat daily e.g. chocolate bar or bag of crisps etc.
> 
> This okay to?


A small treat like Soreen bread post workout would be nice


----------



## HAWKUS (Jan 11, 2012)

Gold top milk is the way forward 81 calories per 100ml....easyyyy


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

Yes that sounds about right... fitness pal being way off that is. I think they put my bulking cals at about 3500 per day, when in reality i need about 6000 cals to gain


----------

